# Steve, Don't Eat It!!



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I tried to search if anyone had posted this before, but I found nothing. So, here is a link to website that made me laugh out loud a few times:

Steve Don't Eat It!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Okay, so the site is a bit 'risque'  and perhaps a bit PG-13 (if not rated 'R'), but I have to admit... FUNNY! I mean laugh-out-loud funny! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A coworker sent this to me, I love it! The guy is a great writer for this. I showed my dog the Beggin strips column and she didn't agree! But I am not trying a Beggin, lettuce and tomato "sammich" myself!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

the corn.
oh my god............
the corn.

the CORN.


----------



## kent wang (Dec 22, 2003)

Has anyone tried Huitlacoche?

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huitlacoche


----------

